# Rune King Thor vs Broly



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

So does Rune King Thor has what it takes to bring down Broly at his best?


Discus.


----------



## Orion (Mar 27, 2007)

Rune king thor would smack broly up and down the universe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 27, 2007)

Come now, Id... Didn't you already see everyone agree that RKT destroys Brolly on KMC?

A rare moment of intelligence for them...

RKT 100/10.


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Come now, Id... Didn't you already see everyone agree that RKT destroys Brolly on KMC?
> 
> A rare moment of intelligence for them...
> 
> RKT 100/10.



Yeah but Endless Mike came in earlier and fucking lead a curb stomp leaving me his left overs.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Id said:


> Yeah but Endless Mike came in earlier and fucking lead a curb stomp leaving me his left overs.



Suck it up.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2007)

Id said:


> Yeah but Endless Mike came in earlier and fucking lead a curb stomp leaving me his left overs.



LOL                                .  link?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

End result?


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2007)

They are soo stupid there.


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 27, 2007)

King Thor in a wtfcurbstompage


----------



## ZergKage (Mar 27, 2007)

Everyone knows Broly is to fast for any Thor


----------



## Orion (Mar 27, 2007)

ZergKage said:


> Everyone knows Broly is to fast for any Thor



I hope your joking.....broly was slow as hell,no dbz char has ever gone lightspeed let alone ftl which thor can do.


----------



## ZergKage (Mar 27, 2007)

This is not a joke. I mean if you think Thor is as fast as Broly i hope you have proof.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it looks like Id will get his chance to own someone.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 27, 2007)

Thor can throw Mjolnir at twice the speed of light. That would imply that his arm is capable of moving at such speeds. Think about the punches that would result from that.


----------



## ZergKage (Mar 27, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=hhVwvdD2GOA[/YOUTUBE]

Simply watch this and tell me Broly doesnt win


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 27, 2007)

Broly beats Thos with one ki blast. Japan > America.
Anime > Comics
Filler > Canon


Yea right,RKT turns brolly's head into strawberry jelly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 27, 2007)

Thor isn't American...

And Japan could never > America. Just because they have superior schools, economy and al that crap doesn't mean they're better than us. 

I actually don't like my country but Captain America and Hulk Hogan are cool...so i have to pretend I do.

Anyway, RKT destroys him. Brolly couldn't even hurt Thor.


----------



## Orion (Mar 27, 2007)

ZergKage said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=hhVwvdD2GOA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Simply watch this and tell me Broly doesnt win



Broly doesnt win,thor can swing his hammer multiple times the speed of light,can drain people's life,his godblast trumps any dbz attack and thats all regular thor,rune king thor is more powerful then odin who can solo all of dbz at the same time without effort,odin destroys galaxies as side effects from clashing,rkt erases broly from existance without trying.


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 27, 2007)

THOR'S SPEED: 


A) Thor could throw the hammer at the speed of light. See Thor#140, Thor#274; and, or can swing the hammer at TWICE the speed of light- Journey Into Mystery#102. 

B) In Thor -#393- it?s established that the speed of Thor?s hammer TRANSCENDS both TIME & SPACE. 

C) Also, Thor could appear anywhere across the Universe or other dimensions in just seconds (see- FF#339, and Thor#166). 

D) In addition, Thor could, visually, detect objects that move at fantastic speeds (this happen when Thor was the target of artillery fire- see Invaders#33- and Avengers-#281- when he saw the speedy Hermes). 

E) In the early issues of Journey Into Mystery, there were instances that Thor used Super-Human speed, physically speaking-that is. However, it?s impossible to measure his speed based on those depictions. However, in Marvel Team-up#26, it gives a slight more accurate description on Thor?s Super-Human speed, and you could make a similar case in Invaders-#33, where Thor (with his hammer) deflected artillery bullets fired at him by moving his ENITRE LEFT ARM at super-Human speed. Specifically, in Marvel Team Up-#26, the writer makes it fundamentally clear that Thor can move almost faster than mere MORTAL eyes can follow, and in Thor-#354, Thor was toying with Hela using speed that according to her was beyond comprehension. Thor stated that he was swift as the very lightning itself. 

G) Finally, the High Evolutionary using Thor?s DNA, did create a real Super-Speedster in Zefra. Question is, does Thor possess similar potential to that of Zefra due to his own unique DNA? After all, Thor?s DNA is quite different than that of mortals- Avengers-#14 (vol.1)- that?s for the writers to decide in some future date, I guess.

^and that's your average Thor. RKT is way more uber


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

Wasn't RKT considered bottom tier near omnipotent? *Doesn't recall all the facts atm*


----------



## RashCash (Mar 27, 2007)

Not saying he would, cause I don't know the other dude, but you guys shouldn't sleep on brolly's speed.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 27, 2007)

How would his hammer throwing do anything to Broly? Last I remember Broly survived a galaxy explosion


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> Well it looks like Id will get his chance to own someone.



Apparantly not.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2007)

RKThor can literally just look at Broly and he dies.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 27, 2007)

Meh. Never liked Brolly. The original Z-fighters ftw. And I don't know jack about Thor.


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Wasn't RKT considered bottom tier near omnipotent? *Doesn't recall all the facts atm*


Skyfather level, below Galactus, below a single Celestial (I think).


ZergKage said:


> Everyone knows Broly is to fast for any Thor


How fast was Broly?


----------



## ZergKage (Mar 27, 2007)

Fast enough to beat Thor. I mean seriously, who hasnt seen the scans of Spiderman blitzing Thor.


----------



## master bruce (Mar 27, 2007)

brolly would win if he went all out, but it wouldn't be easy if thor did the same.


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

ZergKage said:


> Fast enough to beat Thor. I mean seriously, who hasnt seen the scans of Spiderman blitzing Thor.


If that’s the case. Then I feel sorry for those who have not read or seen scans Thors using his abilities properly.

I feel even more pity for those who do not know what Odin is capable, and how Thor is his equal or superior. 

Low end feats do not negate his high end feats.

And we are no longer debating Thor. We are not even debating King Thor.

But this is Thor after attaining Omniscience and proper manipulating the Odin Force.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 27, 2007)

Jesus Christ, do people not know what the term "nigh-omnipotent" means?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 27, 2007)

I love how all through DBZ you see people getting thrown into rocks and getting hurt, fighting slowly like in those clips, and doing energy blasts which leave small craters, yet you still say they fight at FTL and can blow up galaxies without breaking a sweat, then you see 1 scan of Spider Man speedblitzing someone and you say they are nothing.

You can't take the absolute tops of one character and compare to the absolute bottom of another.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Gooba! You're stealing the thunder that Id wanted so badly...


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

If the series can be at least used as a stepping stone, Burori would be above hypersonic in speed in BULK form. Should be under half light in normal SSJ form.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

But going by the series ranks SSJ3 Gotenks at 2% lightspeed... (roughly)

How'd you get that speed?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Truly a guesstimate. And how is SSJ3 Gotenks 2% lightspeed? He didn't even display any speed feat to even accurately guage him.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> He didn't even display any speed feat to even accurately guage him.



That's why I said roughly. It's going by his flying around the world stunt.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I definitely think Burori's hypersonic. Might not be above, but he should be there. Half light was a bit of an exaggeration (kinda forgot how fast that is for a second)


----------



## Orion (Mar 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> How would his hammer throwing do anything to Broly? Last I remember Broly survived a galaxy explosion



Thor wouldnt even use his hammer,this is rune king thor,after gaining the runes hes more powerful then odin,who is a true galaxy buster easily,also broly last time i checked got almost killed by a punch and then died from the sun......his durability isnt galaxy busting level lol,rune king thor only has to litterally move his hand and broly could be thrown into a black hole or a nova,or ripped apart or any other number of things.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Burori has plot level durability. But be that as it may, we must accept it. 

I really hate how Burori is susceptible to PIS in threads when that's supposed to be off...

P.S. And he didn't get killed by a punch... he was concussed. And as much as one doesn't want to believe, the sun's heat didn't seem to bother him. Just look at how he died. His HEART exploded first. He wasn't even vaporized until his heart went pop. It seems more like the gravity was the culprit though.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Well, I definitely think Burori's hypersonic. Might not be above, but he should be there. Half light was a bit of an exaggeration (kinda forgot how fast that is for a second)



I don't really know all that much about Brolli (only saw the first movie), but I know enough to say that from 2% LS to 50% LS is too big a leap.

This isn't really a comment on that post, I'm just saying.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Very big leap. Although, I still would like to know where this 2% cal came from.


----------



## Orion (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Burori has plot level durability. But be that as it may, we must accept it.
> 
> I really hate how Burori is susceptible to PIS in threads when that's supposed to be off...
> 
> P.S. *And he didn't get killed by a punch... he was concussed. And as much as one doesn't want to believe, the sun's heat didn't seem to bother him. Just look at how he died. His HEART exploded first. He wasn't even vaporized until his heart went pop. It seems more like the gravity was the culprit though.*



I know he didnt die from a punch I said he almost did,And what do you think caused his heart to explode?lol the sun obviously had a big deal to do with it,this doesnt change the fact that rune king thor takes this in a massive curbstomp.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> I know he didnt die from a punch I said he almost did,And what do you think caused his heart to explode?lol the sun obviously had a big deal to do with it,this doesnt change the fact that rune king thor takes this in a massive curbstomp.



See my post on the first page? I'm definitely not saying Burori can win.

But as I said already, it was more likely the gravity, not the heat. If it was the heat, he should have been vaporized almost instantly, and not have time to say "Kakarotto" for the 100th time.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Truly a guesstimate. And how is SSJ3 Gotenks 2% lightspeed? He didn't even display any speed feat to even accurately guage him.


Less than 2%, no feats in DBZ consistently show they can exceed .1% lightspeed. Other feats show they can on a consistent basis. The best DBZ feats are over an indeterminable amount of time that can be higher percents of lightspeed but can just as easily be the lower percents and furthermore the lower times match other determinable feats of speed.

There is nothing that suggests Gotenks would be slower than Brolly.

RKT is far too powerful for Brolly and Brolly doesn't possess enough speed to do anything about it. Brolly isn't one to dodge a straight up hit either. He'd be K.O.'d by one hard hit.


----------



## earthshine (Mar 27, 2007)

this is a massive, MASSIVE curbstomp.



normal thor V.S broly may have been a fair match, but RKT is just going overboard.


even normal thor was able to channel enough power to make galactus himself run away from a meal, and crack a celestial's armor, and RKT could generate blast 5X the power of that one.



thor has insane speedfeats, such as various LS movements and such, but RKT would most likely surpass even LS, since he could most likely teleport instantly to wherever he wanted to be.



the fight goes like this: the fight starts, RKT appears a few feet from broly, then unleashes a point-blank godforce blast strong enough to destroy a galaxy.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 27, 2007)

ZergKage said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=hhVwvdD2GOA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Simply watch this and tell me Broly doesnt win



RKT would kill Broly in the first second of the movie as he powered up.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2007)

Spectre said:


> RKT would kill Broly in the first second of the movie as he powered up.



Lol seriously, it took every DBZ character a whole episode to power up.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> Lol seriously, it took every DBZ character a whole episode to power up.



That's why they do better in movies. They have more time to spare.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 27, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> Thor wouldnt even use his hammer,this is rune king thor,after gaining the runes hes more powerful then odin,who is a true galaxy buster easily,also broly last time i checked got almost killed by a punch and then died from the sun......his durability isnt galaxy busting level lol,rune king thor only has to litterally move his hand and broly could be thrown into a black hole or a nova,or ripped apart or any other number of things.



I know Thor can defeat him in other ways but I was just pointing out that simply throwing a hammer at him won't beat Broly. And his durability is galaxy busting level considering he actually survived a galaxy explosion. And him getting killed by Goku is mainly cause of PIS or if we assume that Goku was capable of energy levels that are capable of destroying galaxies. The latter one seems very unlikely but then again it's a DBZ movie


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I know Thor can defeat him in other ways but I was just pointing out that simply throwing a hammer at him won't beat Broly. And his durability is galaxy busting level considering he actually survived a galaxy explosion. And him getting killed by Goku is mainly cause of PIS or if we assume that Goku was capable of energy levels that are capable of destroying galaxies. The latter one seems very unlikely but then again it's a DBZ movie



I wonder why nobody has ever bothered to ask whether or not the Galaxy destruction resistance feat is PIS...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I know Thor can defeat him in other ways but I was just pointing out that simply throwing a hammer at him won't beat Broly. And his durability is galaxy busting level considering he actually survived a galaxy explosion. And him getting killed by Goku is mainly cause of PIS or if we assume that Goku was capable of energy levels that are capable of destroying galaxies. The latter one seems very unlikely but then again it's a DBZ movie




An object traveling at twice the speed of light would K.O. Brolly at the minimum.


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a difference between causing the destruction of a Galaxy and tanking a Galaxy busting attack.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 27, 2007)

Id said:


> There is a difference between causing the destruction of a Galaxy and tanking a Galaxy busting attack.



Considering he was within the galaxy when he was destroying it, he does have the capablitiy of surviving a galaxy buster


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Id said:


> There is a difference between causing the destruction of a Galaxy and tanking a Galaxy busting attack.



People believe he can resist it because he was in the middle of it while the attack was made.

EDIT: So ~Shin~, it would seem the war has begun...


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

More often then not, when a character sends a 360 degree attack….that character is not effected by its own attack.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 27, 2007)

When you cause the destruction of a galaxy via pure explosive force, that's one thing. To be able to survive that same power means ALL of that power has to hit you. Simply sitting in the middle of the explosion does not mean that you survived a galaxy buster - it just means you survived a small fraction of it.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

Furthermore if the attack was expelled outwards from his body he wouldn't have been hit by the attack. The fact a Star killed him further suggests his durability is nowhere near Galaxy Busting...


----------



## Bullet (Mar 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Considering he was within the galaxy when he was destroying it, he does have the capablitiy of surviving a galaxy buster




He wasn't in it. Remeber, his father was there controlling him (He had Brolly under mind control) while they went to planet to planet in their space pod destroying them. Brolly didn't survive a galaxy buster.


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> When you cause the destruction of a galaxy via pure explosive force, that's one thing. To be able to survive that same power means ALL of that power has to hit you. Simply sitting in the middle of the explosion does not mean that you survived a galaxy buster - it just means you survived a small fraction of it.



Not only that, given the fact that Broly was defeated by the combine powers of Z fighters.
And the destruction of his body thanks to some Sun Dipping.

I would say that takes away credit from his Galaxy tanking claim.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

Id said:


> Not only that, given the fact that Broly was defeated by the combine powers of Z fighters.
> And the destruction of his body thanks to some Sun Dipping.
> 
> I would say that takes away credit from his Galaxy tanking claim.


I so beat you to that...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> I so beat you to that...



She did you know.


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> I so beat you to that...



Yeah you did......curse you may Kami punish you with endless amount of anal pleasure


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

Id said:


> Yeah you did......curse you may Kami punish you with endless amount of anal pleasure


Et tu, et tu te Id.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Bullet said:


> He wasn't in it. Remeber, his father was there controlling him (He had Brolly under mind control) while they went to planet to planet in their space pod destroying them. Brolly didn't survive a galaxy buster.



I hope you don't think that's the method of how Burori destroyed the galaxy? That planet to planet ISN'T feasible. The improbablility for him to have done it that method than for him to have shot off (in my opinion) a series of blast that hailed throughout the galaxy is extremely high. If he did it planet by planet, King Kai wouldn't have reacted the way he did once it was destroyed. And even with lightspeed ships, it would have taken them longer than Burori's lifetime to destroy a galaxy.

Also, stop (in general, not you) given Burori his plot durability. He got downed by a punch that SHOULDN'T have even tickled him. Are you seriously telling me that Goku, after acquiring the power of all his friends, had the PUNCHING power ABOVE planetary destruction...? Something Burori tanked as an INFANT.

Man, this is why I hate Burori threads...

P.S. I also agree that burori isn't at galaxy busting durability... But I believe it's much higher than people give him credit.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> I hope you don't think that's the method of how Burori destroyed the galaxy? That planet to planet ISN'T feasible. The improbablility for him to have done it that method than for him to have shot off (in my opinion) a series of blast that hailed throughout the galaxy is extremely high. If he did it planet by planet, King Kai wouldn't have reacted the way he did once it was destroyed. And even with lightspeed ships, it would have taken them longer than Burori's lifetime to destroy a galaxy.
> 
> Also, stop (in general, not you) given Burori his plot durability. He got downed by a punch that SHOULDN'T have even tickled him. Are you seriously telling me that Goku, after acquiring the power of all his friends, had the PUNCHING power ABOVE planetary destruction...? Something Burori tanked as an INFANT.
> 
> ...


Actually it further suggests that no Z Senshi possess very high physical durability and that in most cases they put up a Ki Shield. Also for a Universe thats only consistent of 4 Galaxies, I wouldn't put it past Akira to have made their Galaxies vastly smaller too.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Actually it further suggests that no Z Senshi possess very high physical durability and that in most cases they put up a Ki Shield. Also for a Universe thats only consistent of 4 Galaxies, I wouldn't put it past Akira to have made their Galaxies vastly smaller too.



Burori's feat as an infant > most of series DB feat. Only person who can attest to the survival of a planet destroying unharmed is Frieza... and he was in final form. Are you telling me that an adult Burori, who would be many leagues above his infant self, can't produce NORMAL durability on the level of his infant barrier self? Besides, if that was the case, Burori not putting up his shield is ANOTHER example of PIS...

Unless we're given proof, the galaxy is treated like a galaxy. Why say any different?

P.S. And when did DB characters put up ki shield?


----------



## ∅ (Mar 27, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> But going by the series ranks SSJ3 Gotenks at 2% lightspeed... (roughly)
> 
> How'd you get that speed?


Well actually he *might*'ve been faster maybe even lightspeed, anyhow if we talk non canon anime: Burori survived the explotion of the galaxy, that he caused, he was a teen back then, a galaxy is considered to be 4 billion lightyears in diameter, and he got from there to an other planet and got to be controlled as well.
He must've been many many times faster probably a billion times FTL at least.

But I don't like this non canon crap anyways, RKT was stated to be a better user of the Odinforce than Odin himself was.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> P.S. And when did DB characters put up ki shield?



I can remember a point with Goku doing it early on in the series (but my memory's not so good this early in the morning).

There's also Cell during the games while against Goku.

And even Brolli himself has done it on at least 2 seperate occasions that I can recall.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I can remember a point with Goku doing it early on in the series (but my memory's not so good this early in the morning).



I'm currently reading the early parts of the series. I'll check this out.



> There's also Cell during the games while against Goku.



Even though I said "DB characters" that's not a Saiya-jin. So that wouldn't be evidence in their case as Cell was an amalgam of beings



> And even Brolli himself has done it on at least 2 seperate occasions that I can recall.



Ignoring his non-canoness and the fact that I'm aware of his barrier... this is Burori.. he's already far more unique than any other Saiya-jin. Not a good example.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

^- Ki Shields are put up alot, they are sometimes verbally referred to in filler instances. Sometimes they are just barely visible and sometimes all you see is the dust cloud and the shield fades before the dust does.





Astner said:


> Well actually he *might*'ve been faster maybe even lightspeed, anyhow if we talk non canon anime: Burori survived the explotion of the galaxy, that he caused,


No he didn't





> he was a teen back then, a galaxy is considered to be 4 billion lightyears in diameter,


A Universe is also more than 4 Galaxies, so we can't assume their Universe of 4 Galaxies are based off our standards.





> and he got from there to an other planet and got to be controlled as well.
> He must've been many many times faster probably a billion times FTL at least.


We know he wasn't that fast. because of the characters he was fighting. Who are all many times lower than lightspeed.

Which brings me to 





> Unless we're given proof, the galaxy is treated like a galaxy. Why say any different?


Because of multiple reasons, first because their Universe is much much smaller. Second because noone in DBZ has displayed even lightspeeds except for Goku's IT which isn't speed. Third the relative power difference between Solar System and Galaxy busting attacks aren't as vast as they'd need to be. Along with many other inconsistencies in power and speed. It seems very obvious that their universe being smaller either would have larger or smaller galaxies. The measurable feats point towards the Galaxy being many times smaller.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Even though I said "DB characters" that's not a Saiya-jin. So that wouldn't be evidence in their case as Cell was an amalgam of beings



Actually, I completely missed the DB part, but anybody who can fight using Ki should be able to put up a shield. So why is this saiyan only?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Which brings me to Because of multiple reasons, first because their Universe is much much smaller.* Second because noone in DBZ has displayed even lightspeeds except for Goku's IT which isn't speed.* Third the relative power difference between Solar System and Galaxy busting attacks aren't as vast as they'd need to be. Along with many other inconsistencies in power and speed. It seems very obvious that their universe being smaller either would have larger or smaller galaxies. The measurable feats point towards the Galaxy being many times smaller.



I'm not really concerned about debating about the composition of their universe, but...

How does this prove anything? 



Mortalis said:


> Actually, I completely missed the DB part, but anybody who can fight using Ki should be able to put up a shield. So why is this saiyan only?



Actually, that's not how one should do it. Just because they use ki, doesn't mean they can produce ki barriers. Unless they've done it themselves, you're only working on speculation. 

Because this is the same Saiya-jin that has no pupil or irises in final form, gains energy instead of losing it, shoots green ki, doesn't lose speed in a form resembling USSJ2, and born with a power level over 9,000!! (had to slip that in there  )... tell me, are we saying Burori's similar to the rest now?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Actually, that's not how one should do it. Just because they use ki, doesn't mean they can produce ki barriers. Unless they've done it themselves, you're only working on speculation.



That's true I suppose. However I definitely remember Goku using a barrier. If it helps (and I know it won't), but the scene I remember was Goku being adult, with no damaged clothing.



Keollyn said:


> Because this is the same Saiya-jin that has no pupil or irises in final form, gains energy instead of losing it, shoots green ki, doesn't lose speed in a form resembling USSJ2, and also a Saiya-jin that was born with a power level over 9,000!! (had to slip that in there  )... tell me, are we saying Burori's similar to the rest now?



But my point is that if Brolli is so different from regular saiyans in the first place, then why restrict it to just them?



Keollyn said:


> I'm not really concerned about debating about the composition of their universe, but...
> 
> How does this prove anything?



If their universe and Galaxies are smaller then the usual definition of a galaxy, then the significance of it being a galaxy destroying attack is considerably lessened.

There's no point of it being a Galaxy destroying attack if the definition of "galaxy" doesn't hold true to other fictional universes.

EDIT: I should say there's less point to it being a galaxy destroying attack.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2007)

Why is this still being debated?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> Why is this still being debated?



Becuase now we're debating insignificant points about Brolli, not the outcome of this match.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh, ok then, carry on.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 27, 2007)

> Because of multiple reasons, first because their Universe is much much smaller. Second because noone in DBZ has displayed even lightspeeds except for Goku's IT which isn't speed. Third the relative power difference between Solar System and Galaxy busting attacks aren't as vast as they'd need to be. Along with many other inconsistencies in power and speed. It seems very obvious that their universe being smaller either would have larger or smaller galaxies. The measurable feats point towards the Galaxy being many times smaller.



You're trying to incorportate the canon world of DBZ in the non-canon. And they don't really follow each other very well


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> You're trying to incorportate the canon world of DBZ in the non-canon. And they don't really follow each other very well


...not really... compare the claims to their basis and reasoning. Speculation off unmeasurable feats is invalid in a debate or as a means for proof.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2007)

Brolli would destroy Rewn Stone Thor cus hes got big ass mussels n shit. Hes mad fast n he can destroy a galaxie with 1 ki bean. He can never run out of energy and is always gettin stronga. Thor has no hope. He aint even that strong seein Spiderman beat him


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> That's true I suppose. However I definitely remember Goku using a barrier. If it helps (and I know it won't), but the scene I remember was Goku being adult, with no damaged clothing.



I'll have to see for myself. Regardless, it wasn't repeated enough to tell if they truly have ki barriers... so it could have been one of those "DB moments"



> But my point is that if Brolli is so different from regular saiyans in the first place, then why restrict it to just them?



I'm not sure I follow you?  



> If their universe and Galaxies are smaller then the usual definition of a galaxy, then the significance of it being a galaxy destroying attack is considerably lessened.
> 
> There's no point of it being a Galaxy destroying attack if the definition of "galaxy" doesn't hold true to other fictional universes.
> 
> EDIT: I should say there's less point to it being a galaxy destroying attack.



I think the argument of it being a smaller galaxy stemmed from me saying that Burori couldn't go planet to planet destroying a galaxy in his lifetime.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Brolli would destroy Rewn Stone Thor cus hes got big ass mussels n shit. Hes mad fast n he can destroy a galaxie with 1 ki bean. He can never run out of energy and is always gettin stronga. Thor has no hope. He aint even that strong seein Spiderman beat him



This sounds like a joke, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> I'll have to see for myself. Regardless, it wasn't repeated enough to tell if they truly have ki barriers... so it could have been one of those "DB moments"


The fact it was repeated several times in more serious situations suggests they do. The problem was never whether they had them, they certainly do. The point was whether they explain their ability to take planet busters and mitigate the damage of the surrounding area.





> I think the argument of it being a smaller galaxy stemmed from me saying that Burori couldn't go planet to planet destroying a galaxy in his lifetime.


It stemmed from using the term Galaxy as it should be equal to other Galaxies. All Galaxies aren't created equally.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> I'll have to see for myself. Regardless, it wasn't repeated enough to tell if they truly have ki barriers... so it could have been one of those "DB moments"



Vynj beat me to that...



Keollyn said:


> I'm not sure I follow you?



When I mentioned Cell as a reference to Ki shields, you said that you're only referring to DB Saiyans. However, if Brolli is so far from a usual saiyan anyway, why restrict references to just saiyan usage?



Keollyn said:


> I think the argument of it being a smaller galaxy stemmed from me saying that Burori couldn't go planet to planet destroying a galaxy in his lifetime.



I don't particularly care where it came from, I was just adressing the significance of it possibly being smaller.

@Havoc: He isn't joking... >.>


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> The fact it was repeated several times in more serious situations suggests they do. The problem was never whether they had them, they certainly do. The point was whether they explain their ability to take planet busters and mitigate the damage of the surrounding area.It stemmed from using the term Galaxy as it should be equal to other Galaxies. All Galaxies aren't created equally.



But WHO? Who repeated ki barriers? You can't just say this and not prove it.

Never said they were. Regardless, an average galaxy is about 20 million parsecs in distance. They wouldn't name it a galaxy if it didn't have the vastness of at least a typical one.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 27, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Vynj beat me to that...



And didn't prove anything....



> When I mentioned Cell as a reference to Ki shields, you said that you're only referring to DB Saiyans. However, if Brolli is so far from a usual saiyan anyway, why restrict references to just saiyan usage?



Because Cell ISN'T a good example. It's like how people try to say that Goku COULD have survived the planet exploding because Frieza did. But unlike Frieza, I doubt Goku can survive with his torso split. Same with Cell. Cell ISN'T following the same makeup of a Saiya-jin. You can't use someone else's feats and abilities for another. Only exemption is when their from the same race and have the POTENTIAL to acquire the same abilities (Kypronians is a good example). That's how it works.

Simply put... The only people who put up a ki barrier, can put up a ki barrier. Anything else is an assumption.



> I don't particularly care where it came from, I was just adressing the significance of it possibly being smaller.



Which is just a really poor attempt to downsize someone's feat.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 27, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> But WHO? Who repeated ki barriers? You can't just say this and not prove it.
> 
> Never said they were. Regardless, an average galaxy is about 20 million parsecs in distance. They wouldn't name it a galaxy if it didn't have the vastness of at least a typical one.


Yea how many Galaxies are in a typical universe? You'd think they'd have more than 4...

Gohan, Goku, Cell, Brolly, Buu(I think) and Piccolo have all used Ki Shields in some in the various canons and non-canons they have been portrayed in.


----------



## ZergKage (Mar 27, 2007)

Well i've done my job ^_^

Actually turned a sad bait thread into a 5 pager.....

Plz keep discussing but RKT in a stomping


----------



## Enclave (Mar 28, 2007)

I noticed some people talking about Thor throwing his hammer 2x light speed.  I've seen that many times however I have seen at least once before him casually throwing his hammer 3x light speed so if anybody thinks 2x is his limit just know it most certainly isn't.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 28, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> ...not really... compare the claims to their basis and reasoning. Speculation off unmeasurable feats is invalid in a debate or as a means for proof.



Well for one thing in the movie, Goku's kamehameha wave was near lightspeed since it traveled to the sun in mere seconds. A feat Goku hasn't revealed in the manga. That's already one proof against your reasoning that non-canon world does follow the same basis as the canon world



> Gohan, Goku, Cell, Brolly, Buu(I think) and Piccolo have all used Ki Shields in some in the various canons and non-canons they have been portrayed in.



The only person I've ever seen use ki barrier is Cell. If you want to prove that they use it various situation then prove it with a scan


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 28, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Well for one thing in the movie, Goku's kamehameha wave was near lightspeed since it traveled to the sun in mere seconds. A feat Goku hasn't revealed in the manga. That's already one proof against your reasoning that non-canon world does follow the same basis as the canon world



Umm... I wouldn't call that near lightspeed. That would be clearly beyond lightspeed, considering that it takes around eight minutes for sunlight to reach Earth...



> The only person I've ever seen use ki barrier is Cell. If you want to prove that they use it various situation then prove it with a scan



Didn't C17 use a smaller version when Piccolo attacked him? Then again, that's probably only a feat used by Gero's cyborgs (or Cell even got it from C17 after he absorbed him).


----------

